# "pawn stars" engine



## cjsrch (May 29, 2010)

I keep seeing a green engine on this show. it looks apx g scale. its been driving me crazy. What is it. and how much could it cost that its still sitting there after several years!
any one know what im talking about?


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've seen it.. they even focused on it for a few seconds tonight... I emailed the shop a few weeks/months ago, but never received a [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

It looks like a Bachman Big Hauler 4-6-0 with a wood load. 

Rodney


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Ha that is funny I have noticed that engine too. I saw it again last night and I agree that it looks like a Bachmann. I didn't notice what make ie.. starter set, Annie or the more detailed Spectrum. If the guys at the shop went by the MSRP list and have it priced in their shop accordingly I think we will be seeing the loco sit there for many more episodes. 
Too bad big Hoss didn't buy that robosaurus, I could see Chumly getting in it (if he would fit) and tearing up the Vegas strip! Now that would be must see TV.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have looked at that engine too. I'm sure it's a G scaled locomotive and it does look like a Bachmann but I have never seen that paint scheme before! These guys know the value of things and a Bachmann Big Hauler isn't exactly something that you need an "expert" to bring in to authenticate! I'd dearly love to know the history of how that engine got there on that shelf!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw it last night too and thought Bachmann ET&WNC 4-6-0....


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Since we have at least two "very regular" posters that live In or very NEAR Lost Wages, why doesn't one of them just make a field trip to the place and LOOK? That would quickly provide a definitive answer instead of continued speculation. 

OR... maybe that would spoil all the fun. 

V/r


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a brass model. Gauge 1 Electric though. Was hoping for steam..... I just called when I saw it last year. What you see now are re-runs.... It sold before I had called. I think it was under a grand.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

It had a certificate or something attached to the display glass. I tried to pause the DVR and see if I could tell what it was, but alas it was too small. I could see different national flags on it but not sure.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Model Engineering Works imported several different Colorado Midland engines in HO brass in the sixties. There was also during that time a very limited run (25) of a Colorado Midland ten-wheeler in 1:32 scale (I almost bought one). The engine might have been one of those. While I don't believe any Colorado Midland engine was ever painted with a green boiler the engines were all I believe delivered in unpainted brass so they could have been painted about any color by their owners.


----------

